# Installation: "chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash" geht nicht  :-(

## quarzsnoopy

Ich habe mir Gentoo von der Universal-CD installiert und nach der Anleitung auf den deutschen Gentoo-Seiten (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/gentoo-x86-quickinstall.xml). Bis zur Eingabe von "chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash" ging alles prima! Aber "chroot" will er einfach nicht.

Ich brauche jetzt aber auch einen Kernel auf der Platte!

Aber "chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash" gibt nur ein "illegal Instruktion" (oder so) zurück.   :Sad: 

Kann das vielleicht daran liegen, dass ich einen AMD-K6-III habe und das stage für "i686" auf der Platte ausgepackt habe?

Für Hilfe wäre ich sehr  dankbar!    :Very Happy: 

----------

## Hungry Hugo

Hi quarzsnoopy,

du hast die richtige ISO ( install-x86-universal-2005.1.iso ) gezogen da auch ein AMD ein x86 kompartibeler PC ist.

Mit der Quickanleitung habe ich noch nicht gearbeitet es ist sinnvoll die ganze Doku -> Gentoo  Installations Handbuch zu lesen. Schau da mal drüber ich denke du hast bestimmt eine Kleinigkeit nicht gemacht...   :Very Happy: 

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## quarzsnoopy

 *Hungry Hugo wrote:*   

> Hi quarzsnoopy,
> 
> du hast die richtige ISO ( install-x86-universal-2005.1.iso ) gezogen da auch ein AMD ein x86 kompartibeler PC ist.
> 
> Mit der Quickanleitung habe ich noch nicht gearbeitet es ist sinnvoll die ganze Doku -> Gentoo  Installations Handbuch zu lesen. Schau da mal drüber ich denke du hast bestimmt eine Kleinigkeit nicht gemacht...  
> ...

 

Ja! Die richtige ISO ist das schon.

Ich werde dann heute Abend gleich mal das (grosse) Handbuch beäugen    :Very Happy: 

Sah aber bis dahin alles ganz leicht aus...   :Confused: 

Danke!

----------

## Konsti

Sicher? Ist ein K6-III nicht eher nur ein i568?

i686 ist dann erst so ab einschliesslich Pentium-Pro...

Illegal Instruction kenne ich jedenfalls fast nur, wenn die binaries halt nicht zur CPU passen.

----------

## Lockheed

Hm... gib mal nur chroot ein und sag mir ob er den Befehl überhaupt kennt. 

Wenn ja poste bitte mal den output von mount.

----------

## Hungry Hugo

 *Konsti wrote:*   

> Sicher? Ist ein K6-III nicht eher nur ein i568?
> 
> i686 ist dann erst so ab einschliesslich Pentium-Pro...

 

Das kann sein das der K6 ein i586 ist. Das ISO -> install-x86-universal-2005.1.iso ist aber

für alle x86 Systeme gedacht und dazu gehört auch der i586...   :Cool: 

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## Konsti

Ja, aber darum gehts:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [..] AMD-K6-III habe und das stage für "i686" [..]
> 
> 

 

----------

## citizen428

 *Konsti wrote:*   

> Sicher? Ist ein K6-III nicht eher nur ein i568?
> 
> 

 

Ja. AMD-Prozessoren sind erst ab den Athlons i686.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/K6

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/I686

----------

## quarzsnoopy

 *citizen428 wrote:*   

>  *Konsti wrote:*   Sicher? Ist ein K6-III nicht eher nur ein i568?
> 
>  
> 
> Ja. AMD-Prozessoren sind erst ab den Athlons i686.
> ...

 

Zum Glück hab ich mir sowas schon gedacht, und gestern Abend vom ins Bett gehen, die Platte nochmal gelöscht und das aufspielen des stage-x86 angeschmissen...    :Very Happy: 

Dann sollte es also hin hauen, wenn ich nachher nach Hause komme...   :Cool: 

Danke, für Eure Hilfe!

 :Wink: 

----------

## quarzsnoopy

Joh!!!

Das wars! Mit dem stage-x86 gings.   :Very Happy: 

Nur leider finde ich keinen Kernel und keine Kernelquellen auf der CD.... ????   :Mad: 

Ich hab mir erstmal die neuesten Quellen vom ftp.kernel.org (quasi "vanilla-sources") gesaugt und übersetzt.

Wie macht man das ohne Netzzugang bei der Installation???

Muss ich mir den Grub aus den Portage-Tree (oder so; jedenfalls den Ports-Tree-Equivalent zu FreeBSD) installieren ??? Oder wie mach ich das richtig (ohne Netzzugang)?

Im Handbuch steht nur immer alles über die Konfiguration,

nicht aber über das holen der Quellen oder der Installation des Bootloaders.

Für mich soll der Ausgangspunkt eine "Universal install CD" ohne Netzzugang sein, denn das ist der universellste... Im Handbuch wird genau der Umstand "ohne Netzzugang" nicht ausreichend ausführlich beschrieben.

----------

## chilla

 *Quote:*   

> Nur leider finde ich keinen Kernel und keine Kernelquellen auf der CD.... ???? 
> 
> Ich hab mir erstmal die neuesten Quellen vom ftp.kernel.org (quasi "vanilla-sources") gesaugt und übersetzt.
> 
> Wie macht man das ohne Netzzugang bei der Installation???

 

Du hast die möglichkeit, einen eigenen kernel von kernel.org zu nehmen, wie du es ja schon getan hast, oder aber du kannst auch einfach mit "emerge search sources" nach kernelsourcen in portage suchen - und dann beispielsweise die "standardsourcen" (aktueller kernel mit ein paar netten patches drin, der aber eigentlich nie probleme macht) installieren, indem du "emerge gentoo-sources" verwendest. 

 *Quote:*   

> Muss ich mir den Grub aus den Portage-Tree (oder so; jedenfalls den Ports-Tree-Equivalent zu FreeBSD) installieren ??? Oder wie mach ich das richtig (ohne Netzzugang)? 

  Du bist nicht an portage gebunden. Du kannst ebenso grub händisch installieren. Der Sauberkeit halber nehme ich jedoch alles aus portage. Wie das ohne netzzugang funktioniert, weiss ich jedoch nich.. Ohne netzzugang? Hä? So echt jetzt ganz ohne? Ohne Scheiss ohne??? Wie wühlt sich das an? Bekommt man da ausschlag von?   :Razz: 

[quote]Im Handbuch steht nur immer alles über die Konfiguration,

nicht aber über das holen der Quellen oder der Installation des Bootloaders. [quote] Also ich weiss ja nich, welches Hadnbuch du verwendest, aber in dem, was ich gerade vor mir habe, steht das auch drin: http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml

das "holen der Quellen" decken die ja mit emerge grub ab... Ich nehme an, bei dir ohne netzzugang wird das auch so sein, du musst nur vorher die paket irgendwo lokal speichern.. Aber wie gesagt: Habe gentoo noch nie ohne netzzugang verwendet. 

Grüße, Roman

----------

## Hungry Hugo

Hi quarzsnoopy,

 *quarzsnoopy wrote:*   

> Nur leider finde ich keinen Kernel und keine Kernelquellen auf der CD.... ????  
> 
> Ich hab mir erstmal die neuesten Quellen vom ftp.kernel.org (quasi "vanilla-sources") gesaugt und übersetzt.
> 
> Wie macht man das ohne Netzzugang bei der Installation???

 

Schau dir mal Kapitel 7 an. Du muss erst gechrooted haben um den Kernel zu backen... Dort hättest du dann auch den Kernel, je nach dem ob du eine aktuelle Stage oder die Stage von CD genommen hast, gefunden.

 *quarzsnoopy wrote:*   

> Muss ich mir den Grub aus den Portage-Tree (oder so; jedenfalls den Ports-Tree-Equivalent zu FreeBSD) installieren ??? Oder wie mach ich das richtig (ohne Netzzugang)?
> 
> Im Handbuch steht nur immer alles über die Konfiguration,
> 
> nicht aber über das holen der Quellen oder der Installation des Bootloaders.
> ...

 

Schau dir mal das  Kapitel 3 im Handbuch an da werden zwei Varianten erklärt ( 1. herunterladen der aktuellen Stage / 2. verwenden der Stage auf CD ).

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## De Beukelaer

Es gibt da noch eine PackageCD. Da sind noch viele Sachen drauf. Ob auch eine Reihe Kernel mit dabei ist weiß ich nicht. Ansonsten könntest du dir mit "emerge -pf Was-auch-immer" anzeigenlassen was Portage runterladen möchte. Die könntest du dann irgendwo anders herunterladen und in /usr/portage/distfiles tun. Portage wird die Datein dann benutzen und kein Netz brauchen.

Aber Gentoo ist so vielleicht etwas nervig zu benutzen, da man ja doch alle Weile ein update macht. (Könnte etwas gegen die Gentoophilosophie sein ein System einmal aufzusetzen und nicht weiter aktuell zu halten) Alle Weile bräuchtest du dann ja auch noch den neuen Portagetree(?), naja, halt die Paketinformationen die unter /usr/portage liegen. Die bekommt man normalerweise mit "emerge sync". Kann man zur Not aber auch als Tar-Archiev unter "snapshots" auf vielen Gentoo Mirrors finden.

----------

## quarzsnoopy

 *chilla wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Nur leider finde ich keinen Kernel und keine Kernelquellen auf der CD.... ???? 
> 
> Ich hab mir erstmal die neuesten Quellen vom ftp.kernel.org (quasi "vanilla-sources") gesaugt und übersetzt.
> 
> Wie macht man das ohne Netzzugang bei der Installation??? 
> ...

 

"emerge gentoo-sources" hab ich auch probiert, ging aber nicht!

Nach den Angaben im Handbuch habe ich daraus geschlossen, dass bereits im "stage" die "standardsourcen" sein sollten, ich konnte aber keine finden und und "emerge gentoo-sources" sagte auch, dass es die sources nicht finden konnte...

 *chilla wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Muss ich mir den Grub aus den Portage-Tree (oder so; jedenfalls den Ports-Tree-Equivalent zu FreeBSD) installieren ??? Oder wie mach ich das richtig (ohne Netzzugang)?   Du bist nicht an portage gebunden. Du kannst ebenso grub händisch installieren. Der Sauberkeit halber nehme ich jedoch alles aus portage. Wie das ohne netzzugang funktioniert, weiss ich jedoch nich.. Ohne netzzugang? Hä? So echt jetzt ganz ohne? Ohne Scheiss ohne??? Wie wühlt sich das an? Bekommt man da ausschlag von?  

 

Ich habe Netzzugang, aber die Erstinstallation will ich so schnell wie möglich, in einer so "feindlich wie möglichen" Umgebung auch hin bekommen. Als BSD-ler bin ich das so gewöhnt das man das System auch in der "Wüste" grund-installieren kann, aber arbeiten natürlich nur mit den erforderlichen Randbedingungen (Netzwerk)...

[quote="chilla"] *Quote:*   

> Im Handbuch steht nur immer alles über die Konfiguration,
> 
> nicht aber über das holen der Quellen oder der Installation des Bootloaders.  *Quote:*    Also ich weiss ja nich, welches Hadnbuch du verwendest, aber in dem, was ich gerade vor mir habe, steht das auch drin: http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml 

 

Also unter "6. Installation des Gentoo Basis Systems" steht " Falls Sie stage3 wählen, können Sie beide Schritte ignorieren und mit der Konfiguration des Kernels  fortfahren.", daraus schliesse ich, dass die Kernelquellen in "stage-3" drin sein sollten oder mit einem zuvor genanneten Befehl installiert werden. Beides ist aber nicht der Fall!!! Und unter "7. Konfiguration des Kernels" steht ebenfalls nichts zum "holen/installieren" der Kernelquellen...   :Crying or Very sad: 

 *chilla wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   das "holen der Quellen" decken die ja mit emerge grub ab... Ich nehme an, bei dir ohne netzzugang wird das auch so sein, du musst nur vorher die paket irgendwo lokal speichern.. Aber wie gesagt: Habe gentoo noch nie ohne netzzugang verwendet. 
> 
> Grüße, Roman 

 

Ach so!!! Mit "emerge grub" werden auch die Kernelquellen geholt?

Dann geht das ja alles recht einfach ohne Netz, denn ein "Portage-snap" und die "distfiles" sind auf der CD, hab ich schon gesehen. Wenn "emerge grub" den Portage-Tree benutzt, und da wirklich die Kernelquellen drin sind (hab ich nicht drin gefunden), dann geht das ja recht geradlinig.

Danke!   :Smile: 

----------

## quarzsnoopy

 *Hungry Hugo wrote:*   

> Hi quarzsnoopy,
> 
>  *quarzsnoopy wrote:*   Nur leider finde ich keinen Kernel und keine Kernelquellen auf der CD.... ????  
> 
> Ich hab mir erstmal die neuesten Quellen vom ftp.kernel.org (quasi "vanilla-sources") gesaugt und übersetzt.
> ...

 

"chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash" hab ich natürlich gemacht, laut Anleitung sollten dann (wie sich das gehört) unter "/usr/src" die Linuxquellen befinden... da ist aber nur das File ".keep", sonst nichts gewesen.

 *Hungry Hugo wrote:*   

>  *quarzsnoopy wrote:*   Muss ich mir den Grub aus den Portage-Tree (oder so; jedenfalls den Ports-Tree-Equivalent zu FreeBSD) installieren ??? Oder wie mach ich das richtig (ohne Netzzugang)?
> 
> Im Handbuch steht nur immer alles über die Konfiguration,
> 
> nicht aber über das holen der Quellen oder der Installation des Bootloaders.
> ...

 

Ja, habe ich auch gelesen. Aber das beschreibt nicht, wo die Kernelquellen auf der CD sind, wie man sie aus dem Netz saugt (leider gibt es auf der CD kein FTP-Client) oder wie man die Kernelquellen ohne Netz installiert (also unter verwendung der Stage von der CD). Es geht gleich, nachdem man mit "emerge gentoo-sources" die Kernelquellen installiert hat ( was bei mir ja nicht ging), mit der Kernel-Konfig los.

"emerge gentoo-sources" ging nichteinmal, nachdem ich mir mit "emerge --sync" den aktuellsten Portage-Tree geasugt hatte.

----------

## quarzsnoopy

 *De Beukelaer wrote:*   

> Es gibt da noch eine PackageCD. Da sind noch viele Sachen drauf. Ob auch eine Reihe Kernel mit dabei ist weiß ich nicht. Ansonsten könntest du dir mit "emerge -pf Was-auch-immer" anzeigenlassen was Portage runterladen möchte. Die könntest du dann irgendwo anders herunterladen und in /usr/portage/distfiles tun. Portage wird die Datein dann benutzen und kein Netz brauchen.
> 
> Aber Gentoo ist so vielleicht etwas nervig zu benutzen, da man ja doch alle Weile ein update macht. (Könnte etwas gegen die Gentoophilosophie sein ein System einmal aufzusetzen und nicht weiter aktuell zu halten) Alle Weile bräuchtest du dann ja auch noch den neuen Portagetree(?), naja, halt die Paketinformationen die unter /usr/portage liegen. Die bekommt man normalerweise mit "emerge sync". Kann man zur Not aber auch als Tar-Archiev unter "snapshots" auf vielen Gentoo Mirrors finden.

 

Die Gentoo-Philosophie kenne ich und sie sagt mir auch zu, bin ich genauso auch von *BSD gewöhnt. Ich will das System ja auch nicht in einem hermetisch abgeschlossenen Bunker installieren UND betreiben...

Mir geht es nur darum, wie es z.B. unter *BSD möglich ist, ein System ohne Netz minimal zu installieren und DANN irgendwo anders alles weitere zu installieren, updaten und betreiben.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## quarzsnoopy

Welche Bedingungen müssen erfüllt sein, damit

"emerge gentoo-sources"

funktioniert?   :Confused: 

----------

## 7maestro7

 *quarzsnoopy wrote:*   

> "emerge gentoo-sources" ging nichteinmal, nachdem ich mir mit "emerge --sync" den aktuellsten Portage-Tree geasugt hatte.

  Ich mag mich ja täuschen, aber ich dachte bisher ein emerge --sync sei Vorrausetzung bei der Installation.

Mal ne andere Frag geht emerge überhaupt? Also wenn du z.B. mal etwas suchst oder ein x-beliebiges Prog emergen willst?

Schon mal hier geguckt: http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/gentoo-kernel.xml?

----------

## quarzsnoopy

 *7maestro7 wrote:*   

>  *quarzsnoopy wrote:*   "emerge gentoo-sources" ging nichteinmal, nachdem ich mir mit "emerge --sync" den aktuellsten Portage-Tree geasugt hatte.  Ich mag mich ja täuschen, aber ich dachte bisher ein emerge --sync sei Vorrausetzung bei der Installation.
> 
> Mal ne andere Frag geht emerge überhaupt? Also wenn du z.B. mal etwas suchst oder ein x-beliebiges Prog emergen willst?
> 
> Schon mal hier geguckt: http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/gentoo-kernel.xml?

 

Ja, diese Seite habe ich mir auch schon zur Brust genommen...   :Wink: 

"emerge" funktioniert, "emerge --sync" hab ich ja machen können.

Nein, "emerge --sync" ist nicht Vorrausetzung!

"emerge --sync" ist ja nur zum saugen der aktuellsten Portage, es gibt aber auch einen snap auf der CD, und auch noch die zugehörigen "distfiles".

----------

## Hungry Hugo

 *quarzsnoopy wrote:*   

> Ja, habe ich auch gelesen. Aber das beschreibt nicht, wo die Kernelquellen auf der CD sind, wie man sie aus dem Netz saugt (leider gibt es auf der CD kein FTP-Client) oder wie man die Kernelquellen ohne Netz installiert (also unter verwendung der Stage von der CD). Es geht gleich, nachdem man mit "emerge gentoo-sources" die Kernelquellen installiert hat ( was bei mir ja nicht ging), mit der Kernel-Konfig los.
> 
> "emerge gentoo-sources" ging nichteinmal, nachdem ich mir mit "emerge --sync" den aktuellsten Portage-Tree geasugt hatte.

 

hast du den Snapshot von Portage mit entpackt?

```
(Nur x86)

# tar -xvjf /mnt/cdrom/snapshot/portage-2005.1.tar.bz2 -C /mnt/gentoo/usr

(Alle anderen Architekturen)

# tar -xvjf /mnt/cdrom/snapshots/portage-<date>.tar.bz2 -C /mnt/gentoo/usr
```

Und überprüf mal vorher das ->

```
(Nur x86)

# ls /mnt/cdrom/snapshot

(Alle anderen Architekturen)

# ls /mnt/cdrom/snapshots
```

Ich denke das du eine Kleinigkeit vorher übersehen hast geh am besten nochmal alles

Schritt für Schritt durch.

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## quarzsnoopy

 *Hungry Hugo wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> hast du den Snapshot von Portage mit entpackt?

 

Zuerst hatte ich den Portage-Tree aus dem Netz (emerge --sync) ausprobiert, dann den "entpackten" snap (ja, genauso wie Du es oben beschrieben hast).

 *Hungry Hugo wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Ich denke das du eine Kleinigkeit vorher übersehen hast geh am besten nochmal alles
> 
> Schritt für Schritt durch.
> ...

 

Ja.

Danke für Deine Hilfe!   :Smile: 

Und noch zwei Fragen:

 - Was macht eigentlich dieses "bootstrap.sh"? Ich brauchte es nicht von Hand aufrufen, als ich es aufrufen wollte, sagte es, dass es schonmal lief...

 - Kann mir bitte jemand mal sagen, wo "emerge gentoo-sources" sich die nötigen Sachen (Kernel sourcen) her holt? Ist das wirklich der Portage-Tree???

 :Confused: 

----------

## quarzsnoopy

 *Hungry Hugo wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Ich denke das du eine Kleinigkeit vorher übersehen hast geh am besten nochmal alles
> 
> Schritt für Schritt durch.
> ...

 

Joh, hab ich gemacht...

Als ich (das erste mal) das Script "/usr/portage/scripts/bootstrap.sh" aufgeruffen hatte, kam eine Meldung die sagte, dass das Script schon ausgeführt wurde und ich den Vorgand abbrechen kann. Dann hatte ich den Vorgang abgebrochen...

=> Das war (denke ich) der Fehler...      :Confused: 

Jetzt habe ich in den Dateien "/usr/gentoo/etc/make.conf.build" und "/usr/gentoo/etc/make.conf" den Maschinentyp von "i686" auf "i586" geändert. Anschliessend habe ich das Script aufgerufen und gestartet...

Im Moment compiliert er noch...   danach werde ich mal sehen, ob dann alles richtig funktioniert.     :Smile: 

----------

## quarzsnoopy

Hab heute Morgen mal schnell einen Blick auf die Kiste geworfen...

das "bootstrap.sh"-Script konnte eine Datei nicht runter laden und brach ab...

Hab nochmal ein "emerge --sync ; /usr/portage/scripts/bootstrap.sh && emerge grub" gestartet und will dann heute Abend mal sehen ob alles geklappt hat.   :Smile: 

Aber trotzdem "Danke!" für Eure Hilfe!    :Very Happy: 

----------

## quarzsnoopy

So, nachdem der Vorgang (durch einen Absturz meines Devolo-Routers) wieder unterbrochen wurde, ist es jetzt endlich durchgelaufen (glaube ich / hoffe ich)...   :Mad: 

Leider habe ich jetzt wieder eine ominöse Meldung bekommen (so ungefähr):

```
...

... sys-app/baselayout-1.11.13-r1 ...

...

File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 3189, in ?

mydepgraph.merge(portage.mtimedb["resume"]["mergelist"])

...

File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 1903, in ?

emergelog(" === ("+str(mergecount)+" of "+str(len(mymergelist))+") Cleaning ("+x[pkgindex]+"::"+y+")", short_msg=short_msg)

...

TypeError: cannot concatenate 'str' and 'NoneType' objekts
```

Ist das schlimm? Oder kann man darüber hinweck sehen?   :Question: 

----------

## SinoTech

 *quarzsnoopy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
>  - Was macht eigentlich dieses "bootstrap.sh"? Ich brauchte es nicht von Hand aufrufen, als ich es aufrufen wollte, sagte es, dass es schonmal lief...
> ...

 

Das brauchst du nur bei einer Stage 1 Installation auszuführen. Da du aber eine Stage 3 gemacht hast, ist es normal das das script der Meinung ist das es schonmal ausgeführt worden ist (Hat schon jemand anderes für dich gemacht).

 *quarzsnoopy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
>  - Kann mir bitte jemand mal sagen, wo "emerge gentoo-sources" sich die nötigen Sachen (Kernel sourcen) her holt? Ist das wirklich der Portage-Tree???
> ...

 

Der Portage tree beinhaltet keine sourcen, sondern "*.ebuild" Dateien. In diesen Dateien ist beschrieben wo die sourcen zu downloaden sind, wie installiert wird, ...

Kannst dir ja mal so eine "*.ebuild" Datei anschauen.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## quarzsnoopy

Nun, das mag sein, dass ich das Script "/usr/portage/scripts/bootstrap.sh" nicht hätte ausführen müssen (es hat ja auch in einer Fehlermeldung geendet).

Aber jetzt, nachdem es einmal lief, funktioniert wenigstens ein "emerge gentoo-sources", aber ein "emerge grub" funktioniert immer noch nicht.

Also habe ich mal ein "emerge lilo" ausprobiert und es funktionierte, auch ein "emerge nvi" funktioniert.   :Smile: 

Gerade nochmal ausprobiert, "emerge grub" funktioniert jetzt auch und kompiliert gerade jetzt in diesem Moment....   :Smile: 

Naja, nun geht ja doch alles.

Allerdings verstehe ich nicht warum ich erst das Script "/usr/portage/scripts/bootstrap.sh" ausführen musste, obwohl ich stage-3 installiert habe???

Naja...

Danke an Alle die sich für mich einen Kopf gemacht haben!

 :Razz: 

----------

## SinoTech

Hättest du uns die Fehlermeldung gesagt , hätten wir dir bestimmt helfen können. Aber ein ... 

"emerge gentoo-sources funktioniert nicht"

oder

"gentoo-sources ist nicht im portage"

ist relativ wenig Aussagekräftig.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## quarzsnoopy

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> Hättest du uns die Fehlermeldung gesagt , hätten wir dir bestimmt helfen können. Aber ein ... 
> 
> "emerge gentoo-sources funktioniert nicht"
> 
> oder
> ...

 

Ich weiss, aber leider ist an dem Gentoo-Rechner keine Maus um die Meldung mal fix in eine Datei zu pasten. So habe ich mich darauf beschränkt, die Schlagworte aus der Meldung zu nennen.

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## Hungry Hugo

Hi quarzsnoopy

 *quarzsnoopy wrote:*   

> Ich weiss, aber leider ist an dem Gentoo-Rechner keine Maus um die Meldung mal fix in eine Datei zu pasten. So habe ich mich darauf beschränkt, die Schlagworte aus der Meldung zu nennen.
> 
> 

 

du kann dir aber die Meldung in einer Datei ausgeben lassen   :Very Happy:  .

Hier ein Beispiel: 

```
emerge -pv xfce4 > test.txt
```

 wie du siehst muss einfach nur ein > und eine Datei deiner Wahl z.B test.txt anhängen und schon wird die Ausgabe in eine Datei umgeleitet   :Cool:  .

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## SinoTech

 *Hungry Hugo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Hier ein Beispiel: 
> ...

 

Wobei die meisten Fehler auf der "Standartfehlerausgabe" landen und die leitet man so "2>" um. Am besten macht man das ganz dann so:

```

$emerge -pv xfce4 2>&1 >test.txt

```

Damit wird alles umgeleitet.

"2>&1" - Umleiten der Standartfehlerausgabe zur Standartausgabe

">test.txt" - Standartausgabe in eine Datei umlenken. Und da die Fehler auf die Standartausgabe umgeleitet werden, findet sich später alles in der Datei.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## citizen428

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> 
> 
> "2>&1" - Umleiten der Standartfehlerausgabe zur Standartausgabe
> 
> 

 

Oder kürzer: &>

 *man bash wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Redirecting Standard Output and Standard Error
> 
>         Bash allows both the standard output (file descriptor 1) and the  stan-
> ...

 

----------

## quarzsnoopy

```
$emerge -pv grub > installversuch.txt 2>&1

oder

$emerge -pv grub 2>&1| tee installversuch.txt 

```

Ach ja, auf die "Umleitung" bin ich in der Hecktik garnicht gekommen.

 :Embarassed: 

Ich werde jetzt mal alles platt mache und nochmal von vorne anfangen...

dann weiss ich, das alles klappt und ich keine versteckten Fehler in meiner "persönlichen Kurzanleitung" habe.   :Smile: 

Danke nochmal für Eure Hilfe!

Is ne super Community hier!!!

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## Hungry Hugo

 *quarzsnoopy wrote:*   

> [...]Ich werde jetzt mal alles platt mache und nochmal von vorne anfangen...
> 
> dann weiss ich, das alles klappt und ich keine versteckten Fehler in meiner "persönlichen Kurzanleitung" habe.   [...]

 

Na dann wünsch ich dir gutes Gelingen. Wenn du keine Probs habe willst empfehle ich dir die orginal Doku   :Cool: .

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

